# The Night Before Christmas...



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3173936/graphic1


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwwwwww!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Diane. Love it!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, that is adorable. My girls would gobble those cookies and drink that milk in a hot second. That's one well trained dog.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! That was so neat!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That was so cute! He deserved his Christmas present after being such a good boy!


----------

